# squirel vs safety shooter



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Catty:bill hays safety shooter
0.030 latex
Supersure pouch
9.5 mil lead
47 inch draw
Shot in the eye this hunt is like two weeks old


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done. You have another nice shooter there. The game doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

nice shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very well done my friend..nice looking shooter there..,,Be Well..May your ammo fly straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice shot!Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice one.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Pm me you box is full


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great Shot


----------

